# Painting K&N SRI Intake?



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not really a fan of the Chrome, what could I use to paint/change the color of the intake pipe?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Almost thought about plasti diping this last week. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's what I was planning on doing just wasn't sure if it was engine-bay ready. Ill do that next weekend!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

putting glossifier on it would make it look better and clean easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Would I need to sand it or anything pre-paint?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope
(You Should of asked if I sanded my hood prepaint that would of bee funny) lol
It's basically the same. I would just keep the 90degree connecting tube connected to the intake. No need to get the plasti dip under inside that 90deg elbow.

Then once it's dried just peel it off the elbow. And your good.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome Blossom, I'll do that this weekend and post pics here when I'm done. Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

From the Plasti-Dip web-site:


> Plasti Dip remains flexible and stretchy over time, and will not crack or become brittle in extreme weather conditions. It has been tested and proven in temperatures from -30°F to 200°F.


It should probably be fine, but I'd be careful about it if I were you. Maybe Plasti-Dip a baking dish and see how much oven heat it takes before it melts/burns. But thats probably not the safest thing to do, so I'll say do it at your own risk.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> From the Plasti-Dip web-site:
> 
> 
> It should probably be fine, but I'd be careful about it if I were you. Maybe Plasti-Dip a baking dish and see how much oven heat it takes before it melts/burns. But thats probably not the safest thing to do, so I'll say do it at your own risk.


This would probably be a good idea, since I am sure that engine bay gets hotter than 200 degrees


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> From the Plasti-Dip web-site:
> 
> 
> It should probably be fine, but I'd be careful about it if I were you. Maybe Plasti-Dip a baking dish and see how much oven heat it takes before it melts/burns. But thats probably not the safest thing to do, so I'll say do it at your own risk.


That's what I was worried about. Wasn't sure how hot the intake itself would get or how hot the radiating heat would be, id rather be safe, I wonder if brake caliper paint would work. Never really looked into buying that.


----------



## 12blkrs (Nov 17, 2012)

Just go to an auto parts store and buy the motor paint. That stuff is heat resistant up to 500 degrees F.....Rustoleum 248938 12 Oz Low Gloss Black Engine Enamel Spray Paint (Qty 6)


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally got around to painting it, I like it a lot better. Before






And after.


----------

